# Heidelberg Catechism



## JDKetterman (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone had any good book recommendations on the Heidelberg Catechism. I have Ursinus' commentary which I think is terrific, but I was wondering if there were any modern studies on the catechism?
I'm trying to put together a mid week Bible study for all my friends on the catechism. Please let me know if you have any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Poimen (Dec 10, 2007)

Check out these posts:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f78/catechism-commentaries-9571/#post136004

http://www.puritanboard.com/f78/catechism-commentaries-9571/#post298093

and this webpage:

http://www.erskine.edu/library/libinstructionfetcher.htm?igor=31#heidl


----------



## Barnpreacher (Dec 10, 2007)

JDKetterman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any good book recommendations on the Heidelberg Catechism. I have Ursinus' commentary which I think is terrific, but I was wondering if there were any modern studies on the catechism?
> I'm trying to put together a mid week Bible study for all my friends on the catechism. Please let me know if you have any suggestions. Thanks.



Sorry, not a book recommendation but I know the ministers at Heritage Netherlands Reformed preach through the Heidelberg Catechism yearly. Here is a link at Sermon Audio. You can find the last five years or so that the ministers have preached through the catechism.

SermonAudio.com - Search Results


----------



## Poimen (Dec 10, 2007)

Personally Ursinus and Olevianus are great (obviously) but they don't work well for your average bible study.

I have heard good things about G.I. Williamson's book but I have never used it myself. I wrote my own lessons on the Heidelberg and have also used Visscher's "I Belong" for high school students:

I Belong


----------



## Guido's Brother (Dec 11, 2007)

Barnpreacher said:


> Sorry, not a book recommendation but I know the ministers at Heritage Netherlands Reformed preach through the Heidelberg Catechism yearly. Here is a link at Sermon Audio. You can find the last five years or so that the ministers have preached through the catechism.
> 
> SermonAudio.com - Search Results



You can also find the text of 95 sermons on the Catechism here:

TheSeed.info - Sermons by Text


----------



## etexas (Dec 11, 2007)

Best little book I know of:The Heidelberg Catechism with Scripture Texts, Published by Faith Alive Christian Resources, ISBN#978-0-930265-67-0 it is paperback but a well made one, I got mine through Amazon with some other books so I am not sure of the cost, I doubt it is expensive at all. Grace and Peace.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 11, 2007)

I have used and enjoyed GI Williamson's book. I also like Herman Hoeksema's "Triple Knowledge". 

If you contact Reformation Heritage Books they have a number of commentaries that are compilations of preachers preaching through the Catechism. They can be quite helpful.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2007)

The volume of profitable expositions and guides to the Heidelberg Catechism is quite large. As far as modern works, I would suggest:

G.I. Williamson, _The Heidelberg Catechism_
J. Van Bruggen, _Annotations to the Heidelberg Catechism_
Joel Beeke, _Heidelberg Catechism Sermons_
Lyle D. Bierma, _An Introduction to the Heidelberg Catechism_
G.H. Kersten, _The Heidelberg Catechism in Fifty-Two Sermons_
G. Van Reenen, _The Heidelberg Catechism_

I have provided links to online editions of Kersten's work and other valuable older studies of the HC and the Compendium here.


----------

